# محتاجه مكان معتمد لكورسات ال six sigma green belt



## pure.life (7 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
من فضلكم يا جماعه
محتاجه مكان معتمد لكورسات الsix sigma green belt 
فى مصر ... ولكم ربى جناته


----------



## تامر أمين محمد (7 يناير 2013)

SYMBIOS Center
Mob:01063327685
Logic Center
Mob:01223826975
American University In Cairo
0227076511
01005450654


----------



## medoo00o (9 يناير 2013)

اشكرك لبذل المجهود


----------



## الأحرار (17 يناير 2013)

أفضل مكان من تجربتي bec للدكتورة سامية عبداللطيف


----------



## نظم الجودة (26 يناير 2013)

مكتب آماد للاستشارات الفنية والمختبرات , يقدم دورات للمهندسين معتمدة فى الستة سيجما 
كما يوجد دورات كبير مدققين Lead Auditor ISO 9001 - ISO 14001 - OHSAS 18001 - ISO 50001
ودورات معتمدة فى النيبوش والاوشا والناسب 

شارع التخصصي -حي المحمدية– وحدة رقم 672 هاتف: 2692559 (1) 966
جوال : 7196798 (55) 966
فاكس: 2694688 (1)966


----------

